# Anybody Buying New Trucks?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I went to the dealer a few days ago "just to look" and that didn't really happen. I found myself test driving an '07 and '08 F350. Man, those trucks are sweet. I love the '08s, but I can't afford one right now. I have been thinking about modding my current truck a little, now I am thinking of buying a new one. I talked with my sales guy and we just tossed out some numbers. I could get a brand new '07 fully loaded F350 CC Lariat with the V10 for about $100 to $175 more a month than I'm paying for my '01. If I could find an 06 I would be doing even better. So has anyone bought an '07? Are you satisfied with it? If I could find an '06, would you be worried about buying a new truck that has sat for the last two plus years?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

You're still paying for an '01? How long do you finance your trucks?

As for an '06 sitting for a couple years, if it's still new off the lot, you get 3/36 regardless of when it's purchased. In terms of being an '06 that's been lightly used for 2 years, consider that it's 5 years newer than what you're driving now. If you have a good auto shop you use or are comfortable doing work yourself (I'm definitely not!), I don't think I'd worry too much about any upgrades. An '06 should cost you less for insurance & registration (though I don't know how the commonwealth does things).


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

YM

His 01 he just bought used about 1.5 years ago if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

That sounds pretty good if ya ask me, however if you think (175*60)=$10,500. (assuming a 5 year finance) that could be alot of modifications to your truck that would set you apart from the crowd! Personally, i love your truck (as we have one almost identical, just a PSD) and if your gonna stick with the V-10 there is no advantage to having a new truck that costs more. fuel mileage won't increase, im sure. Also, we all know Ford can have warranty issues, which means headaches. Although warranty covers it, why deal with the downtime? Also, do you need the 350? if it's a personal truck, you'll regret not having the softer suspension of the 250 when unloaded, it'll shake yer fillings out!

Either way, chicks dig the Super Duty!

just my .02 coming from a college student with little income, although it would be sweet to have a '07 or '08


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Big Dog D;389272 said:


> His 01 he just bought used about 1.5 years ago if I remember correctly


That makes a lot of sense -- I didn't want to assume, though I should have asked WHEN he bought it & if it was new.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yup, I've only had my '01 for about 9 months now. I haven't passed up a PSD just yet lol. It's just a 5 or 6 year newer truck for a a little more a month sounds good to me. I like the options with the newer ones like the trailer command system and so on. With the rebates right now I feel that it would be stupid for me not to consider it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm always a proponent of having a newer truck for dependability. Until now I've only had the single truck, so NEEDING to have something I can rely on for winter has meant that it's newer. I know having a second truck will let me keep things longer, but 5 years has always been my limit til now. 

BTW... how does MA pork you guys with new truck registration costs? Relatively small changes in vehicle financing is one thing, but an extra $300-400 at registration time bothers me.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

MA is the worst state to live in, I'm convinced of it. They will nickle and dome you for everything your worth. It would probably come out to be about $150 or so to switch the plate and title it. Then there's the tax. My dealer takes care of all that because they are like a DMV place for the vehicles they sell. It makes it really easy. Then they throw in the inspection. The excise tax is what is really bad. The insurance sure doesn't help me out any. I can't wait until I'm 21 so it can start going down. Under 21 you are at the top of the point system. I'm paying over $2500 a year for non-commercial. I have no tickets and no accidents. I love my '01, but I would love an '06 or '07 better lol. I just need to think ten years down the road. Right now I could probably swing it better money wise than 6 years down the road when the '01 could start giving me problems. By then trucks will be $75K and run on tree hugger juice lol.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

first time out how many different trucks have you had??? it sounds like youve had quite a few in only a couple years do you just get bored of the same truck or what. if i was you i would take that extra $100 a month and use it to modify your 2001


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have truck ADD, big time lol. I have had 5 trucks in the last 3 years, but two were beaters that I never registered.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Ha ha, I hate truck A.D.D. But really, that '01 looks stellar. Are you planning on plowing with this "new" truck? i know you say in your sig. that you want a plow, but you can make the same $ with that Deere you've got. (trust me, i run a similar set-up, remember?) instead of spending that cash on a plow, invest in a float so you can move the tractor not only in the winter, but all year long! Those machines are real money-makers if you can run one effeciently! BTW, how many hours have you got on that machine now?

-Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I would keep the one you have for 4 more years. I have truck ADD too, Ive had a dakota, f150, chevy 2500, ford f350, ford f150 and a chevy 2500hd all in 3 years LOL. 

From now on I plan on keeping my vechicles 10 years unless I need something bigger. So for now im sticking with my 2000 f350, 2006 2500HD, and my 2001 Explorer. I have to stop buying vechicles. lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Tractor Plower;389330 said:


> Are you planning on plowing with this "new" truck? i know you say in your sig. that you want a plow, but you can make the same $ with that Deere you've got. (trust me, i run a similar set-up, remember?) instead of spending that cash on a plow, invest in a float so you can move the tractor not only in the winter, but all year long! Those machines are real money-makers if you can run one effeciently! BTW, how many hours have you got on that machine now?


I probably won't plow with the new truck atleast until the warranty runs out and it get some miles under her.I love the Deere. It's cold, but I love every second of it. I can plow for 14 hours and spend about $25 in fuel. I have just over 200 hours on it. I think the last storm pushed me to 203. You'd never know it. I wash it after EVERY use.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have an 07 f-350 with the v-10. It is basically the same truck as the 06. I am happy with it feels just like driving my 03. If your happy with the truck you have a new one won't be that different so maybe just go ahead and fix up what you have. If your going to keep plowing with your tractor just put a cab on it. I have been looking at compact tractors with my brother and there are alot on really nice after market cabs available. I like the factory cabs but the after market ones are just as nice or even nicer. The ones we have looked at are priced from 3 to 6k. Just a thought it might make a long day in the tractor a little more fun. I wish I didn't have to plow with my truck but my jobs are just too far apart. If you just have to get a new truck I understand, I get bored too. I have had four trucks in seven years!!! Anyways good luck !!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've thought about a cab for the tractor, but then it doesn't fit in the garage. I have to take the ROPS down as it is. Some dummy (me) measured wrong when I bought the shed.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well I found a local dealer that has 20+ '06 Super Dutys. This dealer supplies all local dealers with trucks, so he said my dealer could get it from him and I can buy it from them. I found the perfect truck. Just like my current one only an '06 fully loaded with the 6.0. All I can say is I'm in love! I'm going to sit and think about it for around a month until my new job kicks in to make sure this is what I want. The dealer said he could nock $15K of the MSRP to start with. Before haggling my payment would be $90 more a month than they are now. I could walk out of there with it for about $34,000 before haggling.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

what dealer are you ging to? I'm right over the nh line. $34K fully loaded doesn not sound bad at all w/psd. I payed $30K in 'OO for my xlt 350 reg. not loaded.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My main dealer is Townsend Ford in Townsend, MA. They are great. They say that further south like it Fall River there are a lot of '06s left. They'll get it for me and I can buy it off them.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Where are these 06s????  I may have to say good bye to Big red as i like to call it...Just kidding if I did that I would :crying: but sounds like you can't beat the deal they are offering for a 5 year newer truck with the PSD!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My monthly payment would only be $90 more than it is now (of course it is another 3 years longer to get it payed off). With the btter fuel mileage of the PSD I would be saving money in the end!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mike, they havea really nice fire engine red one up here with your name all over it. It looks just like yours only not lifted. They should give us a 2 for 1 deal lol.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL that sounds like a plan..maybe they will cut us a better deal if we buy two! I will wait a few years..sounds like the deal you can get is well worth it and to good to pass up!! Let us know and you better post up some pics!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll have pics before I even get it home lol. I wanted to post pics of the one I'm looking at, but the website won't let me steal them.:realmad:


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

Townsend ford is 15 mins from my house- Who are you talking to? Jack/Pete? How many 06 were left? Have you seen the 08 f350 white Larait - very nice with the 20's but $52K  for a truck!!!!
Joel


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The '06s aren't at Townsend Ford. They are further south on the RI line. I love Townsend Ford. I have talked to Jack. My old salesman was a guy names Chaz, but he has left. I've worked with Dave too. Everyone there is great. That white '08 is very, very nice truck, but there is no way that I could pay $52K for a "work" truck. I like the rebates on the older new models lol. Where do you live in NH? My uncle lives in Mason. I know Mason and Brookline by heart.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I was born and raised in Mason- I now live in New Ipswich(next town over) My brother was a tech at Townsend for some time- I know most of the techs/people there.
I really like fords but the 6.0's still scare the sh*t out of me. My .02
Joel


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My uncle lives just over the border near Hurricane Hill Road. We go mudding up there and allm the dirt roads over to Pratt Pond. I love it up there! The 6.0s do worry me a little, but no more than a V10 spitting a plug. It could happen to anybody. With a good warranty I'll be able to sleep at night lol.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds as if you can get some really good deals! if you go with the PSD, it'd be worth it in the end. I would say it'd last you forever, but it seems as if you get that annoying 50,000 mile itch. lol. How much will the dealers give you for your '01? what would you like to get out of it anyways?

-Mike


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My dealer was tossing around $18K to start. I bought it from them 8 months ago for $20K and it has had around $2300 is warranty work. The blue book on it for a trade in is around $17700. I actually have a few people that might want to buy it before I trade it in. I don't have it for sale and a few people at my barn are really interested in it.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey FTO,
Which dealer is that you're talking about on the RI line, is that Pride? Or is this part of Jack Maddens huge inventory. Just curious. J.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it is part of Jack Maddens. He's got a huge inventory!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I wish I could get a PSD for that around here. It would be worth the drive if I knew I could work that deal. Never done new yet, but that would be worth it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm hopefully going to go take a look at a few today, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I ended up going to Fall River Ford today who were supposed to have 10+ '06 F350s according to the sales manager this morning. I drove 3.5 hours round trip down there and guess what? You guessed it, not one '06 F350 on the lot! They only had 3 '07s and neither of them are going to work for me. I could have gotten a deal on an '07 for $500 over invoice before I even began to haggle with the guy. It was a dissapointment, but you get what you get! I'm going to drive all the way out Agwam this weekend and see what's cooking out there. Anybody ever been to Sarat Ford?


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey FTO,
Take a ride to Jack Maddens if you can. I have bought two 350s from them, my current the most recent. Great selection. The nice part of them having so many is that they need to move them, I have gotten two good deals on leftovers. Good luck, J.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks J29. I was going to run over there today, but I just plain ran out of time. I don't get why sale people can't figure out the words "no, I don't want that truck! An F150 will not work for me!!!". I must have said this three times. It makes me love my dealer even more. I have a few to checkout a little closer and then the search will be back on.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

First Time, give me a call. I am going to talk you out of this bad move. I was in your same shoes ones. I am now 23 years old, and have had 9 trucks so far from pick ups to dumps, to Internationals. I also run a 5-Truck Residential snow plowing company here in town. The biggest mistake I made was getting rid of my 01 psd and going into a brand new one 2 years ago. This will be much easier explained on the telephone. I am willing to help you out of your decision. And dont fall into Fords traps. Of course the 06's look good, and the 07's look better and the 08's look the best. Take care. 

Gicon from Worcester County


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

FTO,
Your worse than i am. my buddy justy got one of those new silverados and the wheels in my head started turning to trade in my 01' crew cab lariat diesel. not for a silverado but man an 06 ford 6.0 would be nice. I have to find one and then justify buying it. haha
good luck


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

dieselboy;391066 said:


> FTO,
> Your worse than i am. my buddy justy got one of those new silverados and the wheels in my head started turning to trade in my 01' crew cab lariat diesel. not for a silverado but man an 06 ford 6.0 would be nice. I have to find one and then justify buying it. haha
> good luck


Just tell yourself that you are making an investment. Trucks are pretty cheap right now because of the gas and diesel prices. I honestly can't justify a new truck, but I don't let myself think about that. You only live once.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well guys, I think I'm going to keep my current truck for now. I love it too much to ge trid of her! Now if only that would work for girlfriends. Anyway, I'm looking at buying a muscle car at some point, so I'm going to save up for that. I will say that if anyone is looking at buying a new Ford there are some killer delas out there if you look for them.


----------

